# Kleine oder Große Haken?



## Hessen Angler (1. August 2005)

Hi Leute ! 
Ich habe letztens gehört das man immer nur sehr kleine Haken benutzen sollte , höchsten Hakengröße 8 ! Nun aber wie soll ich denn dan mal einen Karpfen oder so erbeuten ? Mit welcher Hakengröße angelt ihr denn so ?


----------



## fette beute (1. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

kommt drauf an worauf und womit du angelst


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

Öhm die Hakengröße sollte sich nach der Fischart und der Ködergröße richten .
Hakengröße 8 oder kleiner is zum Karpfenangeln wohl viel zu klein ...


----------



## Angler77 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

Als oauf Karpfen und Aland usw. gerne auch 16 ! 

Angler88


----------



## honeybee (1. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

Also ich bin nicht speziell auf Karpfen aus doch ab und an angle ich gerne mal auf die Muffmolche.
Daher verwende ich auch keine Karpfenhaken sondern einfache Wurmhaken in der Gr.6 bestückt mit 2 Maiskörnern.


----------



## Hessen Angler (1. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

Ja aber , wenn ein Fisch sehr vorsihctig beisst und man einen großen Haken drauf hat würde man es nicht sehen so wurde es mir gesagt.
Mit welcher Hakengröße angelt ihr den auf Karpfen?


----------



## Pilkman (1. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

Hallo,

solche Verallgemeinerungen, dass man NUR kleine Haken benutzen sollte, sind selten zutreffend. Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, dass der Haken zum verwendeten Köder und zur Angelart passen muss.

Fragen wir mal so: Um welche Angelart oder -methode geht es Dir denn speziell?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Angler77 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

Na ja !
8 zu KLEIN? 

ECHT? 

Angler88


----------



## Hessen Angler (1. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

@ Pilkman:
Ich würde gerne auf Karpfen gehen mit Pose und wahrscheinlich als Köder Mais


----------



## Angler77 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

? Ihr fangt mit solchen haken Karpfen? Boha ! 
Ich nehem erhrlich kleine Haken! 
Na ja da hat mann mal ne Brase und Aland als beifang! 

Angler88


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

Brassen hab ich auch mit 2er haken noch als Beifang , sogar Handgroße Rotaugen lassen sich von dieser Hakengröße nicht abschrecken .
Wie groß sind denn deine Karpfen ?
An nem 16er Haken hast ja meist n Vorfach druff was auch nicht viel dicker is als 0,16mm ... Damit bekommst ja schon bei nem halbstarken Satzkarpfen probleme .


----------



## Angler77 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

Ja ! Das sit oft einproblem ! Es reißt mal ! Also karpfen eigendlich 9 ! 
Aber 16 wenn ich auch brassen will! 

Also karpfen ist ja net so meon spezi fall!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

Versuchs mal mit den 9ern auf Brassen das müsst locker reichen . Musst nur druff achten das die beim Biss keinen Wiederstand spüren ...


----------



## Angler77 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

Jo dat mach ich ! 

Ich sach dir dann mal per pn das ergebnis


----------



## Clanzy Wiggm (2. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

Also, ich würde es anhand der Größe der zu erwartenden Karpfenabhängig machen. Normalerweise so 6-1.
Mit Wurmhaken hatte ich beim Karpfenangeln immer mehr verhaun.|kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

Angler88 kommt natürlich drauf an was fürn Köder du nimmst .

Wenn du nur EINE Made benutzt is n 16er Haken angebracht . Bei 3 oder mehr is der 9er genau richtig ...


----------



## Angler77 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

Ber ein 1er haken? Ist das net zu groß? 

Angler88


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

Wiso ? z.B. mit 3 Maiskörnern druff is n 1er haken genau richtig auf karpfen ...
Oder mitm Dicken tauwurm , da kanns soar ruhig n langschenkliger haken gr. 1/0 sein ...


----------



## alex4 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*



			
				Hessen Angler schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pilkman:
> Ich würde gerne auf Karpfen gehen mit Pose und wahrscheinlich als Köder Mais


Dann würde ich dir einen 10er oder 8er Karpfenhaken empfehlen. Da passen sicher 2-3 Maiskörner drauf, sodass du denke ich mal gut unterwegs bist.
Petri Heil!
Alex!


----------



## pxlxnxllx (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

6-8 sind kein Problem,nehme selbst 8 er Haken und fange gut


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

Hi! Auf Karpfen 2 - 8. Kleinere sind eigentlich nicht waidgerecht... .
16er geht ja wohl gar nicht..!
Es ist ja nicht zweck der Übung, ständig gebrochene Vorfächer aus dem Wasser zu holen.. .
Petri


----------



## Moringotho (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

sers,

zum karpfenangeln mit pose benutz ich auch 8 oder 10er.
persönlich bevorzuge ich grade bei mais haken mit weiten bögen und gerader spitze. somit sollte die spitze eigentlich immer freibleiben.
solltest du dennoch probleme haben die bisse zu verwerten hilft es wenn du zb auf dünndrahtige oder wiederhakenlose umsteigst. 

ndt Holger aka Mori

@rhinefischer du hast sicher nicht ganz unrecht, aber ich (und sicher die meisten hier auch) binden ihre vorfächer selbst. hab also auch an der grösse 10 meist ein 23er vorfach (28er hauptschnur, mad duotip rute 1,75 lbs).


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kleine oder Große Haken?*

Klar - ein dickdrähtiger 10er od. 12er am starken Vorfach geht auch.
Aber wo zu..?
8er finde ich schon recht klein.
Petri


----------

